# Wabi



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

_*What is Wabi?*_

The 17th century Japanese haiku poet Matsuo Basho coined the term wabi. The word means something like â€œlonelinessâ€ or â€œforlornness.â€ A few years back watch collectors started using the term wabi when talking about dirt, grime, and discoloration that old watches acquire. But wabi is not synonymous with crud. Wabi is the ache in your heart, sometimes felt when looking at something ravaged by time.

Now whilst I prefer my watches to be in near mint condition (and I baby them so they stay that way) I do have one watch which I would say has true WABI and I've been wearing it today... and I LOVE they way it looks, even the scratches on the crystal which on any other watch would drive me mad.

*Seiko 7002-700A from Feb 1991*



















Keeps great time, starts up with just a few shakes and I particularly like the fact the chapter ring has no marks and there are no minute markers on the dial either, keeping it very clean on the dial. Only problem is the crown thread is shot so have to avoid water... but I can live with that 

So, let's see your watches with WABI


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres my Wabi bit beat up but keeps perfect time


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

I don't know if this qualifies, but it's the closest I can do. I can't look at this watch without thinking of my grandfather. It wasn't his, actually--a recent acquisition--but I felt drawn to it; it just embodies the crusty old fart, now long gone. Has a certain working man's aura to it, somehow. So although I'm a girl and I don't wear this timepiece, I love to pick it up once in a while and just remember.

Sharon


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant be doing with WABI. The scratches on the crystal would drive me mad, watches need to be in mint condition and kept that way imo.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This is the only one I own with wabi. I'm still in two minds whether to have it refurbished or not.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

thunderbolt - I'd get a new crystal put in, that's just a little too roughed up to be readable IMO... leave everything else though


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Jonmurgie said:


> thunderbolt - I'd get a new crystal put in, that's just a little too roughed up to be readable IMO... leave everything else though


I've been thinking about changing it, but it's not quite as bad as the pics make out. The case is in great shape, with just a few minor dingsand apart from the subdial not resetting properly, everything works as it should.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think these qualifiy 

*Omega Seamaster Calypso-1, cal.1337, circa early 80s.*










*Citizen 150m Diver, Miyota cal.8100 21 Jewels circa 1980s.*










*Citizen `68-5372`, cal. 8210. 21 Jewels *(Possibly made in June 1973)










*HMT `Janata` 17 jewels*










I have a number of watches which I try my best to keep in mint condition but there is something about a watch that has `character`


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a bit of 'wabi'

Now refurbed. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well personally I think this one had a bit to much WABI 










But IMO the 6309 is just right, yeah it could do with a new bezel insert and a case rub down but in the end it's a used diver that has a lot of history ... so why change it :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stainless steel does generally manage wabi better then plating :wink2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

I couldn't live with it so I sold it, but it did had "few" battle marks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stainless steel does generally manage wabi better then plating :wink2:


Yeah but it didn't help by not taking it off when stripping down a car, or fixing industrial size washing machines for 20+ years


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Think it depends on whether the wabi is your own or that of someone special ? I've never bought a watch that looked "wabi-ful". On the other hand I have left some of the scratches etc on watches I have inherited, and then again some of them I have had restored.


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

gallch said:


> Think it depends on whether the wabi is your own or that of someone special ? I've never bought a watch that looked "wabi-ful". On the other hand I have left some of the scratches etc on watches I have inherited, and then again some of them I have had restored.


It's an interesting dilemma actually. Personally, I like a bit of "patina" but scratches drive me crazy.

Some of the watches above look perfect with a bit of this wabi, and others not to my taste.

Highly personal methinks.


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 10, 2004)

I sold this one - can't understand what I was thinking of. I should have kept it!


----------

